# The Perfect Picture



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Let's see the most perfect picture you've taken of your dog(s).

Mitch: In his element










Matrix: Always the diva


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, man. I don't know how to choose... Yours are adorable, especially that mud one, but matrix showing off the goods is pretty cute, too!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Not the most perfect insofar as the quality, but one of my favorites because it captures Rain's joyful spirit, dancing in the water on an otherwise deserted beach :


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know about 'perfect', but I so rarely catch Little Anderson standing still long enough for me to get a full body shot!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like Nickel in this picture. He's such a goofball 


IMG_0870cc by josietam, on Flickr


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vienna and my parents fat boxer mix, playing and nose kissing in midair









Vegas snapping snow coming at him









Vienna with the December morning light behind her in her HCC









Vegas in a mountain valley in autumn









Vienna curled up with tiny baby Kobe









Cairo doing a handstand









Cairo with a stick


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

This one I consider by far my most perfect picture of Cal. I think he looks particularly handsome in this photo 











I don't have a photo of Yuki yet that I consider 'perfect', but this one I certainly consider the cutest so far


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I've posted this one before, but it's my favorite picture of Sugarfoot--so far!










My fave of Gimble and Hobbit










One of my faves of Pixie


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Berkley, my english setter, loving life







a man and his poodle







happy guy







teething was hard. lips got stuck a lot!







Sleep loves fetch!







happy Toshi!

A brief selection of my many favorites


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Karat, 4-1/2 months, has gone from a red girl to a brown ....well you figure out what she is now.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Hard to Choose!!!*

Thankfully, my amateur photographer sister just gave me some pics she took back in June, so I can post some of them along with a few that I took. Love this thread, by the way!


Sammi Filtered by ladykej, on Flickr

6-23-12 Sammi (85) by ladykej, on Flickr

6-23-12 Sammi (48) by ladykej, on Flickr

6-23-12 Sammi (65) by ladykej, on Flickr

6-23-12 Sammi (38) by ladykej, on Flickr

10 Weeks--Going to New Vet (2) by ladykej, on Flickr

15 Weeks--Well-Groomed (9) by ladykej, on Flickr​


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Love these of Madonna...she LOVES to jump!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

WOW - so many fabulous photos on here! I don't have any that I really like of Lily yet. I can't get her to stand still long enough to get a good pic. And even when she was sleeping (with superman arms in the air) I turned to take a cell phone pic and she moved, LOL.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Love seeing all the photos everyone has posted. These are a few of my favorite pics of my girl.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Some of you may remember the if-looks-could-kill picture I took of Gigi after I botched up her Miami and left her looking more like a naked mole rat. It makes me laugh every time I look at it:










But this was one of my all-time favorite pictures of her. One of the rare times she actually kept on a bow:


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok so this is really hard! It's difficult to choose just one. 

My all-time favorite photos of Juniper the Labrador (the dog who introduced me to the world of having pets, dog training, and taught me how to love a dog): 



















and of course










A couple of my faves of Nova: 



















Of Sookie: 


















Group: 

My avatar pic.


















And this photo REALLY captures the personality of the service pup I'm raising right now: 










Great thread!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Love this thread, this is the good stuff!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Three of my favorites of our sweet mini boy, Beau:


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

I love seeing everyone's beautiful pictures, keep them coming please! 

I just went through lots and lots of pictures, some beautiful, some funny, some with bad hair days...but if I had to pick only one it would be that one. She was still a puppy, she was born August 26 2008 and this was sometime in early 2009. 

I hold this picture very dear to my heart because it just captures my relationship with Puppet so nicely. She is just being goofy and licking my face, not even realizing just how much love and joy she brings to my life or how much I love her. She is very much my heart dog. 

So perhaps not her best shot (crazy puppy hair anyone?) but the most precious to me!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Here are one each of Hunter and Katerina and then one of them together. I am loving this thread!!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

This is my absolute favorite pic of Riley. I have a 16x20 framed canvas of this in my living room.











And this is a close second!


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

*Enzo at the beach*


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

*favorite pictures*

Love this thread - love all the pictures - here are my favorite of Ginger and Teddy. Ginger on the tube in the pool and comparison pic of Teddy when he first came to me and now -(color change)


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

:argh:Tried uploading pics but it's not working  I'll try again in a bit


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Not the greatest photo ever, but this pretty much sums up Mikey! I'll have to see if I can find a good one of Dante.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

For some reason, of the thousands of in-focus, nicely lit and arranged photos I have of this dog, this pic is one of my all time favorites. My brother snapped it absentmindedly, and something about the lighting and Desmond's pose and his expression just lined up perfectly. I think he looks almost flawless in this photo, perfect like a doll.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

My favorite dog in front of my favorite flowers


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've used most of my favourites in my signature, but this one still makes me smile!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Teddy and Ginger are both so pretty!! I hope that when (not if ) Little Anderson looses his color, he will be as pretty as Teddy!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

So many beautiful poodles! I love the variety we have here on the list. Keep them coming!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love this thread - you get to see so many of our pups!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

*Charm and Sarah*

Well - because it should be a picture I took - LOL, here is one of Charm from approx. 15 years ago with my daughter Sarah in a costume class at a local fall fair.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I couldn't choose just one favorite...I have a couple.

This has to be my most recent favorite

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

The rest are from when he was a puppy

During a windy day


















And my absolute favorite, I laugh every time I see it...his ears used to stick straight up when he'd look up at me. It melted my heart.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Its definitely hard to pick a fav of Atticus! He is such a charmer!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

There are SO many terrific photos here!! 
Gosh, I want a toy poo - I want Atticus!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

These are some of my favorites:
Petit Four and Peaches & Cream, Hot Toddy with Reindeer, Oreo Cookie, Tootsie Roll and Oreo Cookie, Coco Puff and Friends, Hot Toddy on Red Cushion, and Hot Toddy and Oreo Cookie.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

petitpie said:


> These are some of my favorites:
> Petit Four and Peaches & Cream, Hot Toddy with Reindeer, Oreo Cookie, Tootsie Roll and Oreo Cookie, Coco Puff and Friends, Hot Toddy on Red Cushion, and Hot Toddy and Oreo Cookie.


Your dogs are all super cute, but their names are just delicious! :adore:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Since the early eighties, I've used dessert names or as I called it, "the most important food group." Hot Toddy is the libation poodle. lol


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

we use food names too (not desserts though...) growing up I had a Coconut, Candie and Reuben... my husband had a Spuds and together we have a Kiwi and Cheerio. Incidentally my extended family have Oreo and Snickers. The only planned food name was the last dog, Cheerio... I have 2 girl spoo names picked out already... Ginger (perfect for a red) and Clover. Clover is a brand of butter in the UK, so it would be prefect for a cream pup.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I love this one of Potsie! My son was clowning around with him and put his sunglasses on him. Potsie is such a "serious poodle" (a quote from my vet!), so it was fun to see him in a silly pose!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Great pics, gorgeous dogs, adorable names! I have Biscoff Cookie ("Cookie"), which my son named after his favorite Delta Air Lines treat. LOL

Tell me about Hot Toddy's hair - I just love that coat! Is he a puppy in these pictures? Have you just let it grow long and not brush it? I don't really love brushing Cookie, so I don't. I got her cut really short this summer and I don't like it; I want to let it all grow out long. It would be great if it could look as fantastic as Toddy's!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you, I love the name "Biscoff Cookie" and she is adorable! Toddy was under a year old, before coat change. She is now in retriever clip, which I like and is easier to maintain between groomings.


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

My boy Sonny! Five months old today.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My girlfriend took this, so I am cheating, but I love it. This is Journey last week at her first dog show.


----------

